# Backups failures



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi All,

I am unable to create a System Image of Win8 system, or any other - they all fail. I only find "Windows7 File recovery Settings" to do the job? The error code is 0x81000033.
I have attached 2 screen dumps re error accordingly. I have a brand new just formatted 1TB sata drive with enough space and lots more.

Thanx in advance.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Start cmd.exe (right click and Run as administrator)

once in cmd panel type below: 

fsutil usn queryjournal F:

then

fsutil usn deletejournal /D F:

(Replace "F:" with the letter where your backup or partition drive is)

Try running windows backup again and it should work now.

Let us know


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Tomshawk, :nonono:

Thanx for the help.
Unfortunately no success here. I will attach the CMD report after input, plus latest backup crash.

regards.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

re-read the post / email

You typed the first command wrong.

do both again in order and try again


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

OK, I changed F: to C: with the following result. 
C: is my drive to be imaged and backed up.
G: is my external drive to write the file to.
Forgive my slowness if I have it wrong? 
Attaching screen of CMD results.


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

I did the syntax entries just for G: Got readout of journal and then deleted as per syntax.
Proceeded with backup and then this time it got to 40% before it fell over. I did delete a previous data file backup (8GB that it must have done before falling over previously at 12%). 
At the moment, I have turned on "file history" and the external drive is being written to as I write. No progress readout is available.
cheers.


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

Here's the latest screenshot of CMD response.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

If it is still failing, 
Run chkdsk on both drives

CHKDSK - Check a Drive for Errors in Windows 8


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

OK, I'll do chkdsk on both internal and external.
It seems to be a space issue it thinks it has? I got 50% finished this afternoon.

cheers.


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Tomshawk,

ASUS have acknowledged that the machine has internal problems - VGA display cloning too - and have looked at all that was attempted.

Did chkdsk on internal and external, replaced external with another - same error.

They are providing a replacement machine under warranty.

Thanx,


----------

